# So what are you doing to protect yourself?



## JahDucky

You dont know who has what out there and a good handful of young folks have STD's and are not honest about them. Although there are a good ammount of folks who are honest about their STD's. Like one kid I met was totally open about having herpes(this person also spoke of making sure they didnt pass it off to anyone else). I admired that about this kid. 

But not everyone is that open about it or even plays it safe with their STD's. Drunken nights and promiscuity...How often do we really protect ourselves, and do we speak openly about STD's. They are real and I know of too many kids having unprotected sex and it worries me that the few left in this bunch without STD's might get one.

I browsed the search for this topic and didnt see it. So Here I would like to know what your ideas on STD's and how to prevent or protect others from STD's.


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit

I have a solid partner (see above photo) and we don't use anything but fertility awareness, which has worked great for the whole three years we've been hanging out.

However, we are polyamorous, so when we see other people we are cautious to use condoms. I also avoid giving sexual partners (other then my love) blowjobs cuz I don't want to get anything.


----------



## Rash L

I am very pro-condom, and I wish everyone else was too... but fuck, I guess I know that isnt going to happen. WEAR ONE!!! PLEASE!!! even if you are on birth control, that one time you dont wear one can be the worst day of your life -- TRUST ME.

(no, I dont have any STDs, but I have had a pregnancy "scare" or 2)


----------



## Gypsybones

rideitlikeyoustoleit said:


> I have a solid partner (see above photo) and we don't use anything but fertility awareness, which has worked great for the whole three years we've been hanging out.



WOW your dating Santa?!:applaud:


----------



## Gypsybones

yeah with traveler girls I get a little over protective


----------



## Gypsybones

Widerstand said:


> I don't worry about it to much since I am in a long term committed relationship, so we use no protection against STD's, but we do have protection against babies... My vasectomy!



really? how is that vasec? I don't know anyone personally who's gotten it and I've always wondered how sex is after? is it the same or does feeling change now that you dont produce semen?


----------



## Gypsybones

oh snap! I did not know that, never thought to look. thanks


----------



## Gudj

Up the condoms!


----------



## boucaneer

yeah, comdoms are a survival must. aid's and all the rest of the shit.

but be carefull when even copping off with someone as you can tramsmit hepatitus from just kissing like, so pick your partners carfully.


----------



## JahDucky

There was a moment on the road where I would stock up on comdoms and give them to my buddies who had buddied up for the night. I just wanted to make sure they were okay. I had my own supply as well. But I worry about folks.


----------



## Dameon

I just carry condoms if I think there's a chance I might have sex, and manage to not have sex if I don't have one (it's a miracle I manage this while drunk, but whiskey dick usually plays its part). It's not like condoms are hard to get hold of for free, most drop-ins have them, so there's no excuse not to use them.


----------



## oldmanLee

As I have said a thousand times to my kids,WRAP THAT RASCAL!If you go at it with the right attitude,condoms can also be fun(beyond the waterballon of doom),and it shows that you might just care about your partner!


----------



## JahDucky

oldmanLee said:


> As I have said a thousand times to my kids,WRAP THAT RASCAL!If you go at it with the right attitude,condoms can also be fun(beyond the waterballon of doom),and it shows that you might just care about your partner!



Showing a little self respect earns respect form your partner as well...way beyond just caring about them.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

Yup wrap that shit up tight yo! I don't care much for sex these days, but when I do do the dirty, I throw a condom on that bitch!!


----------



## wildboy860

yep.. I make sure to have 2 condoms in my wallet at all times. though I don't use them often enough! they're there when I need 'em. unless I'm with a steady partner I've grown to trust.


----------



## Ravie

I just dont fuck people randomly...seems to work out.


----------



## Gypsybones

yeah barn yard animals are safer


----------



## wartomods

i am saving myself for marriage.


----------



## Gypsybones

what I use for protection


----------



## Ravie

I'm not saying i dont have sex. im just saying i either have a single monog. relationship or I get with a guy ive known for a long time. condoms are good even for people you think dont have std's though, most of the time they dont even know they have it. clean so far so im doing something right.


----------



## NickCofphee

wildboy860 said:


> yep.. I make sure to have 2 condoms in my wallet at all times.



this reduces the effectiveness of them, which of course you wouldn't want. Keep them someplace they won't be flattened. Maybe in a sock or a small pouch somewhere in your backpack. (if you are carrying a pack that is)


----------



## wildboy860

NickCofphee said:


> this reduces the effectiveness of them, which of course you wouldn't want. Keep them someplace they won't be flattened. Maybe in a sock or a small pouch somewhere in your backpack. (if you are carrying a pack that is)


hmm... really? I just assumed as long as the package of them wasnt broken that they were still good.


----------



## NickCofphee

wildboy860 said:


> hmm... really? I just assumed as long as the package of them wasnt broken that they were still good.



That's one thing that stuck in my head from HIV/AIDS awareness class in 9th grade. Maybe it's unneccessary. But I wouldn't put a condom in a wallet, book, etc.


----------



## JahDucky

I always say no to wallet condoms. They arent supposed to be kept in super warm places like on your butt. So keeping them in a neutral spot like a sock as Nick said is a good bet. My sex ed teacher said that if its a safe place too just store them in your fridge(i dont know about that but whatevas cleva)


----------



## atomicpunk

hmm...thats what those rubbery things are for? i always thought they were chewing gum!


----------



## Rash L

no... keep them in a bag or somewhere where there isnt much "rub"........ (comment left for email)


----------



## Wolfeyes

I don't get a whole lot of action, but I always insist on wearing a rubber. Well, there was that one time, but I trust her...

My problem is, I'm a muff diver, I enjoy it and dental dams suck, no pun intended.


----------



## tallhorseman

After I picked up an std in the eighties I decided that the latex lifestyle was the one for me. And then in the nineties I picked up another after I QUIT wearing them because I had been monogamous for several months(She wasn't as monogamous as I was...apparently). Thankfully they were both the kind of STD's that antibiotics chase away.

Here's the advice I gave Amber, my daughter; Use either a Condom, or Super Glue. Tell him if he don't want to use a condom, he can super-glue the end of his penis shut. He'll choose the condom. I hear super-glue remover burns like hell!!!


----------



## nivoldoog

I most of the time got some condoms when I am looking to hook up. Other then that I act as goofy, and odd as it takes not to get laid. Works somewhat well.


----------



## readyg

Promiscuous road dogs have fleas.

If you've fucked one, maybe you really fucked twelve!


----------



## amanda19

Gypsybones said:


> yeah barn yard animals are safer


yes they are


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

I has herpes


----------



## Shakou

Well, I'm married, monogamous, and have been trying to get pregnant for the past year, so...absolutely nothing?


----------



## iamwhatiam

sorry, i can't stand em. if i am the one doing the fucking, my dick just goes limp in them. and if i'm the one gettin fucked...well it just doesn't feel anywhere near as good as skin on skin. condoms for me, just make the sex feel more impersonal or something....it's actually a big turn off, personally. i'd rather not have sex at all, if i have to put rubber inbetween me and a partner


----------



## drewski

iamwhatiam said:


> sorry, i can't stand em. if i am the one doing the fucking, my dick just goes limp in them. and if i'm the one gettin fucked...well it just doesn't feel anywhere near as good as skin on skin. condoms for me, just make the sex feel more impersonal or something....it's actually a big turn off, personally. i'd rather not have sex at all, if i have to put rubber inbetween me and a partner



I feel exactly the same about this. I've used condoms just as many times as I haven't and of course the times I didn't were much more enjoyable. As someone else said on here, I'm a "muff diver" and I definitely wouldn't go down in between intercourse if I was using a condom. Seems weird and would be disgusting to me.


----------



## shabti

Had a scare once, thought someone had given me herpes. So I always, always use condoms. And yeah, it feels like I'm fucking an empty plastic bottle. To mitigate this, I don't fap. Ever. Period. A million good reasons to do this anyway, but it can definitely make protected sex a lot better. Also, mirrors. If I can see myself fucking while it's going on, I go at it with loads (pun intended) more energy and it feels loads better too. For me, dental dams and oral condoms are a challenge. And I feel thoroughly proud of myself if I can make it rain when I had the foresight to wear a poncho.


----------

